# MAC Pro store haul



## geeko (Feb 24, 2011)

We don't have MAC pro in our country. So recently when my mum went over to London to visit my bro, I got her to CP some stuff from the MAC pro in London back for me. It's not a lot as I didn't want to her to go.. "WTH...Ya already have so much MAC make up already and u still wanna me buy these whole load of stuff for u?" And I am still waiting for Wonderwoman to be launched in my country. in the meantime shall play around with these new babies...

  	So i only got her to CP me

  	3 pro eye colors in pan
  	Bright sunshine e/s
  	Sour Lemon e/s
  	Bottle green e/s

  	2 mixing mediums in matte and shine

  	3 pan blushers:
  	Cantaloupe
  	Rhubarb
  	Pinch Me (I know pinch me is a regular color on the MAC webbie, but we don't carry that color here in our country)

  	and 2 pigments
  	in Platinum and True Chartreuse


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 24, 2011)

Some unique and fun goodies there!  I love the colours!  Enjoy them!


----------



## d-girl (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice choices!


----------



## frankieluvsmac (Feb 24, 2011)

Great haul.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 24, 2011)

Great haul!  Rhubarb and Pinch Me are two of my favorite blushes.


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 24, 2011)

Some lovely colours there


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 25, 2011)

Awesome haul! I do need to get my hands on Bright Sunshine, Rhubarb, and Cantaloupe!


----------



## naturallyfab (Mar 1, 2011)

great haul!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Mar 1, 2011)

What a pretty haul!


----------



## commandolando (Mar 1, 2011)

your mom rules


----------



## Iwantitall (Mar 2, 2011)

Brilliant haul, i wish that i lived closer to a pro store !


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 2, 2011)

Sweet!  I'm working on my list of wants from Pro so I can call to place my order. Enjoy your goodies


----------



## Alicesandra (Mar 2, 2011)

Jealous of your haul! Would love to go and do one myself but the nearest mac/mac pro is 3 hours away.


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 3, 2011)

Love this! Wish I lived near a Pro Store!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 8, 2011)

I bought cantaloupe not to long ago as well as platinum and love them!


----------



## macnc50diva (Mar 17, 2011)

I want that platinum pigment badly but I can't figure out what to do with it other than foiling it for a cool sci-fi look. I'm not a big fan of silver eyes so I don't know. What do you guys who have it use it on?


----------

